# Questions about Guard Dogs???



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

My wife earnestly desires to have a guard dog on our ranch. Pups that are a cross between Great Pyraneese and Akbash are soon coming available. We have two cattle working dogs that are half Border Collie and half Treeing Fiest (Sp?) and they are a great help moving the cattle plus they bark to warn of coyotes and other nighttime critters. These cow dogs are with us in the Mule whereever we go on the ranch. The new pup will be raised on the ranch in association with these cow dogs. My questions:

* How will the guard dog react to the cow dogs when they are helping me move the cattle?

* Knowing that the guard dog will protect the cattle, how will it react to feral hogs coming onto the ranch? Protect them also, or drive them away?

* How should we raise the guard dog?

Any other ideas and experiences that you may have with these types of guard dogs would be appreciated.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Neighbours had a guard dog for their flock, had to be very careful about kids or family dogs etc getting around flock as it would "protect" the flock from anything. It killed untold numbers of eastern coyotes (much larger than western) and injured/killed neighbours dogs.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I do not have a cattle guard dog. I have friends that do. This is what I have been told by them.

The dog will either be friendly or stand offish as a pup. It will keep that trait for life.

The ones that are stand offish should be be handled very little and associate with the animals more.

The ones that are friendly to humans make better pets and will protect the animals on the farm though maybe not as much paranoid in doing so.

I believe any herd guard dog will chase hogs away. One trait I have noticed in Great Pyrenees is they will roam. Seem to believe the world is theirs to protect. They may chase a hog or coyote out of the county. I am not sure how they would fair in a hog fight.

I know they will kill a coyote in a heart beat. Have also known to kill stray or trespassing dogs.

For a dog with such a friendly personality they can change gears in a heart beat when it the call to duty kicks in.

I can offer no opinion on how one would react to your cattle dogs.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

I would never have that type dog I could not control. For that matter any large dog that you don't have a recall for is a liability. I have a guy near my barn that has pit bulls and when they jump,the fence he has to chase them. I wouldn't have a dog I had to chase. My opinion is if you can't call,him he dosen't think your the leader.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

R Ball said:


> I would never have that type dog I could not control. For that matter any large dog that you don't have a recall for is a liability. I have a guy near my barn that has pit bulls and when they jump,the fence he has to chase them. I wouldn't have a dog I had to chase. My opinion is if you can't call,him he dosen't think your the leader.


Hopefully, these types of guardian dogs are a bit different from pit bull dogs. Sure would like to read more from guardian dog owners...


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

I said it wrong. I wouldn't have any dog that didn't mind. If he thinks your the leader he will listen. If not he will do as he pleases.


----------



## makenna (Sep 26, 2010)

vhaby is talking about LIVESTOCK GUARDIAN DOGS (LGD) which are completely different from guard dogs!


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Dosen't matter what type dog you have, it must think you are the leader or you will not be able to control it.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a neighbor how raises Lanseer's. They bark at anything that moves and have a good disposisition. They will go after another dog or coyote and usually slobber a two legged visitor to death.

CW


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Never heard of using them for cattle. People that I know use them around sheep. They are loners and romers and work best in large ranch pastures. They are as quick to attack a strange dog as they are a coyote. I have been told that you need one for every 100 sheep. Mel


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've got a white fluffy critter that someone dropped off by one of my fields at probably around 6 months old. My daughter ran DNA on him and he's got Great Pyraneese and Akbash along with some Husky in him. She decided he needed to stay. He does a fine job of guarding my house and livestock from the UPS and FedEx drivers, the garage man, and passing bike riders. I haven't seen any coyotes around since he showed up, but he has protected us from skunks on a couple of occasions. He's a pretty seasonal dog, does most of his guarding during cold weather, spends most of his summer days in my office with the AC, and sulks at night when I throw him outside. However, he is great with children and thinks my grand-kids are his herd to protect. I haven't seen any coyotes so maybe he does keep them away 'cause I usually hear them at night. For a livestock guard critter though, you really need a donkey......and my daughter has one that I'll give you.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a mini Donkey that is the farm mascot. However his nemesis is Red Dog, my Austrailian Shephard. They are always bluffing one another.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Mike120 said:


> I've got a white fluffy critter that someone dropped off by one of my fields at probably around 6 months old. My daughter ran DNA on him and he's got Great Pyraneese and Akbash along with some Husky in him. She decided he needed to stay. He does a fine job of guarding my house and livestock from the UPS and FedEx drivers, the garage man, and passing bike riders. I haven't seen any coyotes around since he showed up, but he has protected us from skunks on a couple of occasions. He's a pretty seasonal dog, does most of his guarding during cold weather, spends most of his summer days in my office with the AC, and sulks at night when I throw him outside. However, he is great with children and thinks my grand-kids are his herd to protect. I haven't seen any coyotes so maybe he does keep them away 'cause I usually hear them at night. For a livestock guard critter though, you really need a donkey......and my daughter has one that I'll give you.


And if you find one jackass isn't enough.....I deliver....


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Yep, your right. However we never run short of them devildawg


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

We have 2 great Pyrenees guard dogs and would not ranch without them. We always run females because of their temperament, finding them more easy going. All of our guard dogs have got along with our working and pet dogs, they will tolerate other dogs but really just prefer to be on their own. I "introduce" them to any new animals coming on the farm and they will protect them all, heck even chickens. Never yet seen one get moody with people but my working dogs (dog at the present) have. We have bears, coyotes and wolves all around us and so far so good. They soon seem to know what animals belong and which don't.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lady with a ranch up the road has a zebra and that thing will attack anyone who enters her fields. No kidding.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Lady with a ranch up the road has a zebra and that thing will attack anyone who enters her fields. No kidding.


A zebra? Really?

You got me then, strangest thing I've seen was a lady down the road that has three(?) camels with a couple of steers she fattens every year. I'm here to tell yah, camels ain't nothing to look at, might have em in with the steers to boost their self esteem after losing the jewels.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

:lol: LOL!!!!

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That was freakin funny right there!!! LOL


----------



## bglz42 (Oct 5, 2009)

We recently acquired an Anatolian Shepherd. Good with people, and other dogs mostly. Good eyes. Anatolians have a unique way of guarding... they pee on everything! LOL!

He ranged out the first few days, and marked the outside perimeter of our place. We haven't seen a coyote since...


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We have dog that's a Australian Shepard and Blue Heeler mix. He can be a bit over protective at times but he's the best dog as far guarding the place we've ever had. He not that great of a cow dog but he tries, he likes to get in front of them instead of behind them. Our last dog lived to be 17 years old and never guarded anything. I feel for anyone that comes through our door uninvited. He weighs 90 pounds and strong as an ox.


----------

